# According to Ed Roman, he carries & makes KxK Guitars now. (More Ed lies inside!)



## Chris (Aug 11, 2008)

Including Karl Sanders and KK Downing's V. I'm pretty sure neither of those were made, or bought through Ed.



> Ed Roman is Famous for Carrying & Making Unique Guitars.



Guitars - Unique Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars

Look about halfway down. What a douchebag. 

Edit: Links directly from his site:

http://www.edroman.com/guitars/images/extenda_Vee.jpg

http://www.edroman.com/guitars/images/KKDV1.jpg


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## FYP666 (Aug 11, 2008)

''Ed Roman is Famous for Carrying & Making Unique Guitars.'' 

What a douchebag...


----------



## Groff (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow....


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you guys seen this new guitar I made?







Pretty nice huh? Did it in my spare time with a dremel and some extra paint I had laying around.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 11, 2008)

i'm surprised he doesn't go so far as to hotlink the images. thats terrible.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope Noodles or Rob has seen this. Right from KxK's website, the only dealer is Apple Music.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 11, 2008)

Maybe he just uses those as a template... Or something...


----------



## Groff (Aug 11, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I hope Noodles or Rob has seen this.



They surely will now


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 11, 2008)

Could Rob do something about this if he doesn't want copies to be made of his guitars?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 11, 2008)

Man that guy is an absolute tool.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 11, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> Could Rob do something about this if he doesn't want copies to be made of his guitars?



Absolutely. The pictures Ed is using are obviously the guitars he's built, and SAY KxK on the headstock. I'm no lawyer, but he obviously can't use Rob's company to promote his, unless he enters some kind of agreement with Rob. Not only that, but he especially can't use the warrior V since the shape is unique (at least I haven't seen anything like it), especially the headstock.


----------



## Duraesu (Aug 11, 2008)

Ed is so full of shit!!


he wants to make me believe that the Gibson Faded Flying V is made in asia!! just because he has "some theories"


----------



## S-O (Aug 11, 2008)

Why haven't the Metal Gods flexed him to death yet?

I want Karl Sanders to impale him with his extra pointy V.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 11, 2008)

ED ROMAN=SHIT HEAD! That is all.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate this fucker with a passion. I can't wait to see how this BS transpires.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 11, 2008)

Fixed that quote for you:



> Ed Roman is Famous for being a douchebag


----------



## st2012 (Aug 11, 2008)

EDIT: I also hate double posts with a passion.


----------



## noodles (Aug 11, 2008)

What. The. Fuck? 

That first picture was only ever posted here, since Rob sent it to just me and KK Downing himself. KK never used it, since it wasn't high enough quality for use in his promotional material. The second one is just a lower resolution picture from the web page, since Ed is too cheap to pay for the web hosting that real pictures take.

OK, time to e-mail off the cease and desist...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 11, 2008)

Like everything else, he'll make you a copy. He'll probably even try to sell it as a real one...


----------



## Makelele (Aug 11, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Like everything else, he'll make you a copy. He'll probably even try to sell it as a real one...



If he tries to sell them as real ones, someone should get a "KxK" from him and then contact Rob and get Ed caught for fraud.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 11, 2008)

He's been doing it to PRS and BC Rich (and Kramer, too, I think, since he has always had WAY too many rare Kramers, and they're easy to fake) for years. No reason to suspect he won't with anything else that comes along.


----------



## Gregk (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the way he tried to get the kxk logo out on the warrior v. That guy needs to go play in traffic...


----------



## cyril v (Aug 11, 2008)

it's probably really hard to top this high level of deuche-baggery going on.


----------



## march (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate that idiot ...

He's even got Auerswald's 7 strings Lolita design on that page and claims it as his own. 

What a thief !


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2008)

Was Karl's guitar actually called the "Extenda Vee" or did Ed make that up?


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you KIDDING me?  

There's only two ways to interpret that page - one, that Ed Roman or someone in his shop actually built those guitars, or two, that Rob built them, and Ed sold them. Since we happen to know for a fact that neither of those scenarios is true, since these were custom orders transpiring directly between the artist and Rob...


----------



## cev (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Was Karl's guitar actually called the "Extenda Vee" or did Ed make that up?



It's actually called the 'Warrior V'. If Ed's gonna make up a name, you'd think he could come up with something better than 'Extenda Vee'


----------



## Kevan (Aug 11, 2008)

ER got *shit-hammered* by EB/MM last year.
Sterling PWNED him good in a copy-cat lawsuit.

You would have thought that Ed learned his lesson.
I guess not.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> What. The. Fuck?
> 
> That first picture was only ever posted here, since Rob sent it to just me and KK Downing himself. KK never used it, since it wasn't high enough quality for use in his promotional material. The second one is just a lower resolution picture from the web page, since Ed is too cheap to pay for the web hosting that really pictures take.
> 
> OK, time to e-mail off the cease and desist...



it was probably that cumbag web designer in that one dude's thread that got shafted by ed


----------



## Makelele (Aug 11, 2008)

Kevan said:


> ER got *shit-hammered* by EB/MM last year.
> Sterling PWNED him good in a copy-cat lawsuit.
> 
> You would have thought that Ed learned his lesson.
> I guess not.



I guess he thinks he's safe because he's copying guitars by a smaller manufacturer than EB/MM, who might not have the same legal resources as EB/MM.


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 11, 2008)

I first saw that and I thought it was a joke, like there's no WAY this guy actually makes and sells all these guitars, I thought it was just like some dude's blog where he posts his collection of pictures of weird guitars that don't actually have any affiliation with him. But then I remembered that this is Ed Roman we're talking about here.

And really, what the hell did he do to the headstock on Karl's guitar? it looks like some Photoshop clone stamp gone completely wrong, there are tuners coming out of nowhere and other assorted absurdity


----------



## Makelele (Aug 11, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> And really, what the hell did he do to the headstock on Karl's guitar? it looks like some Photoshop clone stamp gone completely wrong, there are tuners coming out of nowhere and other assorted absurdity



He is a master of photoshop.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd say pay for him to build a "KxK" and then sue him for trademark infringement all he's worth  more satisfying than a straightforward C&D.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Ed Roman - Giving Leprechauns Everywhere A Bad Name.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 11, 2008)

Makelele said:


> I guess he thinks he's safe because he's copying guitars by a smaller manufacturer than EB/MM, who might not have the same legal resources as EB/MM.


That's probaby ER's thinking.
Too bad the judge will see it as a "second strike"/repeat offender.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 11, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I'd say pay for him to build a "KxK" and then sue him for trademark infringement all he's worth  more satisfying than a straightforward C&D.



+1


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

ED full of Shit 

but you have to admit this looks cool 






Batman


----------



## Jason (Aug 11, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> ED full of Shit
> 
> but you have to admit this looks cool
> 
> ...



No I don't  Looks like shit


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

Well more funny than cool.. but... its the only that caught my attention there ... ( not counting EDs great KxK's )


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 11, 2008)

Mr. Roman is what we in the industry refer to as a "Screwthier"=a guitar player with a screwdriver whom deems himself a "luthier".


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Mr. Roman is what we in the industry refer to as a "Screwthier"=a guitar player with a screwdriver whom deems himself a "luthier".



and how do you call a guitar player with paints , who deems himself a guitar refinish master


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 11, 2008)

That batman guitar is just a ESP viper, its just a left hand viper body.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 11, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> and how do you call a guitar player with paints , who deems himself a guitar refinish master



Idiot


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 11, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> That batman guitar is just a ESP viper, its just a left hand viper body.



I'd be willing to bet that it's just a Photoshop, and that the guitar doesn't actually exist...


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Idiot



Correct


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 11, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> I'd be willing to bet that it's just a Photoshop, and that the guitar doesn't actually exist...



Haha, i wouldn't be very surprised


----------



## Randy (Aug 11, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> ED full of Shit
> 
> but you have to admit this looks cool
> 
> ...



That headstock is straight retarded... holy crap.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 11, 2008)

This guy is a dick. 

I'd like to see him gone for good, but like any leprechaun he'll just keep coming back. 





...Chris, you should sticky this.


----------



## thedonutman (Aug 11, 2008)

> I did not make this guitar, Although I have a set of hand drawn plans for it that John Entwistle gave me several years before he died



I sincerely hope John Entwistle didn't have anything to do with that fucker. JE had the original Buzzards, afaik Status only made the B-2 because they the rights to the Buzzard shape were sold to Warwick.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 11, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> ...Chris, you should sticky this.




eeehh...


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 11, 2008)

Sebastian said:


> eeehh...



Is it a bad idea? 

I just thought it would be a good idea to help expose this fool, but nvm.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> That batman guitar is just a ESP viper, its just a left hand viper body.


no that's a regular SG


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Aug 11, 2008)

you should email him asking for a quote on the kxk's wait for his reply and, then send him the C&D email, then you would have definite proof that his is trying to pass them off as his own


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> no that's a regular SG



Sorry i forgot to say "i think that the batman..." to me it looks like the lower horn is larger than the top one and the body shape is a bit squint


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Is it a bad idea?
> 
> I just thought it would be a good idea to help expose this fool, but nvm.



It's not a bad idea per se, but people seem to overlook stickied threads a bit. I think the better course would be to leave it unstickied while it was an active debate, and then after the thread began to die down, if the images were still on his site, consider stickying it at that point. 

I'm hoping he simply cooperates with KxK, apologizes to all parties involved, and this gets resolved amicably. If not, then I hope that the court case settles quickly, and Rob gets a nice settlement and can go back to focusing on what he does best.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 11, 2008)

Drew said:


> It's not a bad idea per se, but people seem to overlook stickied threads a bit. I think the better course would be to leave it unstickied while it was an active debate, and then after the thread began to die down, if the images were still on his site, consider stickying it at that point.
> 
> I'm hoping he simply cooperates with KxK, apologizes to all parties involved, and this gets resolved amicably. If not, then I hope that the court case settles quickly, and Rob gets a nice settlement and can go back to focusing on what he does best.



You know, I didn't even think about it that way. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 11, 2008)

Blind Faith said:


> Sorry i forgot to say "i think that the batman..." to me it looks like the lower horn is larger than the top one and the body shape is a bit squint


the top horn of an SG is longer than the bottom one, it's not symmetrical, easiest way to spot a viper is the slanted backside


----------



## darren (Aug 11, 2008)

I believe there was a limited run of those Batman SG guitars shortly after the release of the Tim Burton Batman movie in 1989.


----------



## S-O (Aug 11, 2008)

:\ why do people actually buy things from him?


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the top horn of an SG is longer than the bottom one, it's not symmetrical, easiest way to spot a viper is the slanted backside



Ah right, ive never been close enough to a SG to tell and in pics its quite hard as well (for me anyway)


----------



## MerlinTKD (Aug 11, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the top horn of an SG is longer than the bottom one, it's not symmetrical, easiest way to spot a viper is the slanted backside





Blind Faith said:


> Ah right, ive never been close enough to a SG to tell and in pics its quite hard as well (for me anyway)




Actually, the SG _is_ symmetrical: Gibson USA: SG Standard Guitar, Pictures and Information, Gibson Electric Guitars Online
That pic is a lefty Viper, upside-down (check where the switch and knob are), but sure enough, the butt is flat, not slanted. Therefore: Photoshop Special! 

And yes... Ed Roman is obviously an ass, I only hope Rob gets a settlement significant enough to put KxK where it belongs!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Aug 11, 2008)

that sucks!
if ed every stole my shit, i'd kill him!!


and LOL
Paul Reed Smith Guitars, PRS Guitars, Ed Roman Guitars Las Vegas
"the body was solid bondo!"
scroll right down


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 11, 2008)

Ed has been ripping designs from other companies for years. And then he usually slams those companies. I remember one time he slammed on pretty much every guitar company in japan and then he put out a bunch of Jem, RG, and RBM compies.

Ed's a complete tool. anyone who buys from him is a moron. I've seen more organized and thought out rants made by people with double digit Iqs.


----------



## tie my rope (Aug 11, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> that sucks!
> if ed every stole my shit, i'd kill him!!
> 
> 
> ...



he must be stuipid if the hinks he can make people bash PRS with a sander and bit of white paint..


----------



## Durero (Aug 11, 2008)

This one from Ed's page is a Fleishman bass - one of my favorite builders







His instruments are just beautiful: Fleishman Instruments


It's really sad to see such a purposely misleading web page with Ed Roman trying to take credit for other people's creativity and hard work.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 11, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Actually, the SG _is_ symmetrical: Gibson USA: SG Standard Guitar, Pictures and Information, Gibson Electric Guitars Online
> That pic is a lefty Viper, upside-down (check where the switch and knob are), but sure enough, the butt is flat, not slanted. Therefore: Photoshop Special!
> 
> And yes... Ed Roman is obviously an ass, I only hope Rob gets a settlement significant enough to put KxK where it belongs!



uh dude, your own link shows an SG thats NOT symmetrical... the upper horn is longer...


----------



## Drew (Aug 11, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


> that sucks!
> if ed every stole my shit, i'd kill him!!
> 
> 
> ...



I can't find it (and I just spent 15 minutes looking), but he used to have a page with the same thing for Ibanez. He pictured a "sanded" Ibanez JS body still tinted faintly reddish, with a trem route and H-H electronics. The body had visible white "filler" slathered all over the thing in bands across the body almost reminiscent of an EVH finish. 

In fact, that's sort of the first clue that something's fishy - the fact that it seems almost more decorative than to fill knots or gouges in the wood. The second is that the wood shows some traces of color, but the filler is bone white. 

The kicker, though? The guitar had plainly been stained red, not painted red, before it was finished, and additionally the trem route was shaped like a Lo-TRS. The body in question had to be a JS-100, which (ironically, like that PRS above) was finished with a _transparent_ finish - the kind of finish where ANY wood filler, much less a half gallon of crisscrossing stripes, would have been plainly visible. 

In short, Ed took a transparent JS-100, stripped it, then slathered on a lot of calk to make it look like it was held together with filler. 

EDIT - thank you, Wayback Machine.


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi-lar-ious.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 11, 2008)

What a douchebag, i hope rob gets the money he deserves


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 11, 2008)

seriously, ed roman is the biggest piece of shit i have ever seen in the guitar world. His "opinions" for which he tries to push over as fact, are wrong.

I have played japanese guitars that have slaughtered usa made and vice versa. In short, hes a douche.


----------



## JerkyChid (Aug 11, 2008)

....this guy needs to be sued until he cant afford to buy toilet paper to wipe his sorry ass


----------



## tonyhell (Aug 11, 2008)

kgh


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd love to see a seven string interview of Ed Roman. Just give him a user name and we'll have a nice little chat with him. I'd love for him to be confronted with his down right stupidity.


----------



## daybean (Aug 12, 2008)

i was thinking of ordering a guitar from this guy a couple of months ago, but i thought to do a little research and i read alot of the pages on his website. the more i read the more i disked him and ended up thinking to myself "what a tool". he kinda put down alot of guitar companies and just made himself seem like a guitar making god.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

Guitar Tech Articles, All Access Neck Joint - Ed Roman Guitars

wow, just wow


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL I love the button 'stolen guitars' - yeah you bastard you've copied about 2000 BCR's and now you're copying KxK's - that sounds like 'stolen guitars' to me buddy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Guitar Tech Articles, All Access Neck Joint - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> wow, just wow



that deserves its own thread


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

Tech Articles - Ebony Fretboards - Ed Roman Guitars

Scroll down to where it says it costs 11 times more than rosewood. So in order for Ebony board to be 3 dollars more I guess a rose wood board is like 28 cents or something like that. Man what a moron.

Tech Articles - Adamantium Truss Rods - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas

I'm guessing he couldn't get it patented because he didn't invent it and it was already patented.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Aug 12, 2008)

GOD THIS GUY IS SUCH A FUCKING FAGGOT, He flames on guitars that sell a billion times more than his... FUCK YOU ED ROMAN!
Ibanez still rules.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 12, 2008)

There is one small benefit to all of this:
No matter how badly you fuck up in the music industry, you will never reach ER level.
You could rape a bus load of nuns on the NAMM show floor, then set the Fender floor ablaze and you'd *still* hear, "_Yeah, but that guy's not as bad as ER._"




Drew said:


> In short, Ed took a transparent JS-100, stripped it, then slathered on *a lot of calk* to make it look like it was held together with filler.


Considering your metrosexual status, I'm not sure if you were going for COCK or CAULK.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 12, 2008)

> The story of the Code Name Adamantium frets is a closely guarded secret. Ed Roman literally had to dig a 2 mile tunnel to break into the 4th underground level of the Pentagon to acquire the chemical compound formula. He then had to construct a time machine to go back to the 40's to spy on it's inventor metallurgist Dr. Myron MacLain. Roman was obsessed to find out the secret of keeping the process of manufacturing stable enough to avoid destroying the planet into a cataclysmic vapor cloud. If he destroyed the planet, there would have been no customers left to purchase his guitars.
> 
> To gain the necessary components he had to build a starship and travel 1.400,000 light years to the distant reaches of the Pulsar Galaxy to get enough raw materiel to build frets for his guitar lines. To do this within his lifetime he was forced to design the "Abstract Equation" which he evolved from the Dymaxion Dynasty of ancient Egypt.
> 
> ...



That's actually quite funny. I want an adamantium trust road.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 12, 2008)

> The story of the Code Name Adamantium frets is a closely guarded secret. Ed Roman literally had to dig a 2 mile tunnel to break into the 4th underground level of the Pentagon to acquire the chemical compound formula. He then had to construct a time machine to go back to the 40's to spy on it's inventor metallurgist Dr. Myron MacLain. Roman was obsessed to find out the secret of keeping the process of manufacturing stable enough to avoid destroying the planet into a cataclysmic vapor cloud. If he destroyed the planet, there would have been no customers left to purchase his guitars.
> 
> To gain the necessary components he had to build a starship and travel 1.400,000 light years to the distant reaches of the Pulsar Galaxy to get enough raw materiel to build frets for his guitar lines. To do this within his lifetime he was forced to design the "Abstract Equation" which he evolved from the Dymaxion Dynasty of ancient Egypt.
> 
> ...




is that on his site? He is Crazier then I thought


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 12, 2008)

Tech Articles - Adamantium Truss Rods - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas

I should point out that this article is clearly meant in jest. But seriously, there's plenty of real stuff to make fun of Ed Roman for other than "A Bedtime Story by Ed Roman".


----------



## tie my rope (Aug 12, 2008)

i just had an idea 

someone should get a job there, but do a hidden camera sort of thing. like when t.v shows go undercover in fast food places or child care centers. Then send a copy of that tape to all major manufacturers, so ibanez / prs / bc rich etc, and then we'd get a proper look into his 'custom' shop.

then he would really get flammed and the court battle would commence.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 12, 2008)

jesus, the guy can't even spell properly.


----------



## budda (Aug 12, 2008)

this makes me sick.


----------



## Nick (Aug 12, 2008)

Ed Roman said:


> Bush! You ignorant cretin, you have turned the USA from a major world power into a third world Country. Today my business has shifted from 12% foreign in 2005 to 78% for the first 6 months of 2008 in The UK, Europe, Japan, Australia & Scandinavia. People in this country can't afford to buy anything but bland white bread low cost guitars. Here in Vegas the well to do foreigners are coming into the store to the tune of 88% buying up all the cool stuff. That's great for business but I hate to see all the cool stuff leaving our country.





probably nothing to do with the fact that people in the USA know who you are ehh Ed? 

I wonder if that 78% foreign purchasing is 78% of the same overall revenue total.

i think not.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 12, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> Tech Articles - Adamantium Truss Rods - Ed Roman Guitar King of Las Vegas
> 
> I should point out that this article is clearly meant in jest. But seriously, there's plenty of real stuff to make fun of Ed Roman for other than "A Bedtime Story by Ed Roman".


 
Dont you love how it says 'See just how crazy, i really am!'
we do...

We are not amused.

Seriously, why does he still get printed in refrence to 'Vintage guitar buying' in some magazines... i remeber in a Guitarist mag from the UK had that in a couple years ago...

His web design blows chunks too.


----------



## neoclassical (Aug 12, 2008)

He offered me $50 for a vintage Gibson SG bass with case at east coast music back in the 80's. 

Adam


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 12, 2008)

Kevan said:


> There is one small benefit to all of this:
> No matter how badly you fuck up in the music industry, you will never reach ER level.
> You could rape a bus load of nuns on the NAMM show floor, then set the Fender floor ablaze and you'd *still* hear, "_Yeah, but that guy's not as bad as ER._"



Hell, that scenario you described might actually _help_ you sell guitars to certain people


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 12, 2008)

It's an obvious case of trademark dilution.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 12, 2008)

Kevan said:


> There is one small benefit to all of this:
> No matter how badly you fuck up in the music industry, you will never reach ER level.
> You could rape a bus load of nuns on the NAMM show floor, then set the Fender floor ablaze and you'd *still* hear, "_Yeah, but that guy's not as bad as ER._"



That's probably the most awesome thing I've read all day.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL I thought some ER hater wrote that Adamantium(Its Adimintium I'm pretty certain) story...

Turns out it was the Lord of Faggotry, himself :S


----------



## darren (Aug 12, 2008)

Didn't Roman get shit from PRS a few years back for buying used base-model PRSes, re-topping them and installing bird inlays, then flipping them for insane upcharges?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 12, 2008)

darren said:


> Didn't Roman get shit from PRS a few years back for buying used base-model PRSes, re-topping them and installing bird inlays, then flipping them for insane upcharges?



I believe "shit", in this case, consisted of a cease-and-desist order, but I may not be remembering correctly. I think Ibanez has been after him, too.


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 12, 2008)

"If you play an Ibanez guitar, it is likely that you are young, and possibly not tuned into what actually makes a good guitar a great guitar. Over the past 28 years I have sold many thousands of new & used Japanese and Korean made Ibanez Guitars. Most of these guitars I sold to teens and pre teen beginner guitarists.

I believe these guitars are made reasonably well and represent a decent value, probably a great guitar for $295.00. Over the years however Ibanez guitars have risen to very high money as Collector Guitars and Pop Icon guitars."


I wouldn't trade my 7-20 for the world. It's the nicest guitar I've ever played in my entire life.

In fact, there's not a single sentence on that website that I can honestly read and not think, "Jesus Christ, can he REALLY think that? God Damn!"


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 12, 2008)

Abstract Guitars, Custom Shop USA Hand Made Electric Guitars

Look at the last guitar...Ken Lawrence!


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 12, 2008)

I seriously hate Ed Roman, but he's currently holding a bunch of Steinberger Scepters hostage....for over 6 K a pop. He doesnt' deserve to touch them....

Do we have a response from Ed yet? I'm assuming Noodles already fired off the cease and desist... I can't believe...wait, I can...that Ed is attempting to take credit for KxK and even to associate his name to KxK is a crime.

I just looked at the All Access Neck Joint that he's touting as his own - my '96 Yamaha RGX has pretty much the same joint.


----------



## trippled (Aug 12, 2008)

Heeboja said:


> Abstract Guitars, Custom Shop USA Hand Made Electric Guitars
> 
> Look at the last guitar...Ken Lawrence!



LoL Did anyone noticed the "Rocking bird"? Thats hilarious.


----------



## hairychris (Aug 12, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> I believe "shit", in this case, consisted of a cease-and-desist order, but I may not be remembering correctly. I think Ibanez has been after him, too.


 
AFAIK Eddy-boy was retopping PRS guitars whilst being a PRS dealer, which obviously didn't go down too well. PRS won't sell anything through Ed now, so Ed slags off their newer stuff and only holds used PRS guitars...

Gibson Guitars Resale Value - Ed Roman King of Guitars



> *Intellectual Property
> Ed Roman is available as an **expert witness*


----------



## msherman (Aug 12, 2008)

hairychris said:


> AFAIK Eddy-boy was retopping PRS guitars whilst being a PRS dealer, which obviously didn't go down too well. PRS won't sell anything through Ed now, so Ed slags off their newer stuff and only holds used PRS guitars...
> 
> Gibson Guitars Resale Value - Ed Roman King of Guitars



ED approached me about 12 years ago to "ghost build" exact`59 Les Pauls for him without doing the finishes.
I declined
He found another builder to do it, and was relic finishing them, and selling them off as the real deal to unsuspecting/uneducated buyers.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 12, 2008)

How is this waste of space not in prison by now? I love how he writes essays about only buying american to support his beloved country with one hand while blatantly ripping people off with the other.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 12, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> I'd be willing to bet that it's just a Photoshop, and that the guitar doesn't actually exist...





darren said:


> I believe there was a limited run of those Batman SG guitars shortly after the release of the Tim Burton Batman movie in 1989.



I know they exist because I saw one for myself at a guitar shop in Nashville. (Ghruhn, maybe?). This was in the late 90s. There was a matching explorer with a Joker paint job.

I'd bet money, though, that Ed has never seen one.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 12, 2008)

Abstract area 51... he means Roswell Rhods right?


----------



## Korngod (Aug 12, 2008)

Guitar Bodies & Necks - Ed Roman Custom Shop


> Be aware if you order a body from Warmoth. It very well may appear to look like a BC Rich Mockingbird or a Music Man EVH or a Peavey Wolfgang. I CAN ASSURE YOU IT WILL NOT WORK ON THE STOCK ORIGINAL GUITAR.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> ED approached me about 12 years ago to "ghost build" exact`59 Les Pauls for him without doing the finishes.
> I declined
> He found another builder to do it, and was relic finishing them, and selling them off as the real deal to unsuspecting/uneducated buyers.



holy shit, what the fuck?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 12, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Abstract area 51... he means Roswell Rhods right?



rhoads,yup thats what the dumbass means


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't the companies like Warmoth sue Ed for fucking with their business? How many people have read his BS on his page and decided not to order something?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> ED approached me about 12 years ago to "ghost build" exact`59 Les Pauls for him without doing the finishes.
> I declined
> He found another builder to do it, and was relic finishing them, and selling them off as the real deal to unsuspecting/uneducated buyers.



That, sir, is what I call "juicy."


----------



## noodles (Aug 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> ED approached me about 12 years ago to "ghost build" exact`59 Les Pauls for him without doing the finishes.
> I declined
> He found another builder to do it, and was relic finishing them, and selling them off as the real deal to unsuspecting/uneducated buyers.



What a fucking cock.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 12, 2008)

I really shouldnt add to peoples suffering by posting this...
But i will anyway: Rants - Internet Flamers - Ed Roman Guitars

...someone needs to email ed the deffinition of 'USER SUBMITTED' reviews...
And point out that we are self funded and still hate the guy...
Im not willing to comment on his claims about Harmony Central

...
Steve Vai Guitars

It only gets worse...

ed:

This is like a Car Crash... i cant bare to tare my eyes away from it.


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 12, 2008)

.Broken Gibson Guitars - Poorly designed and overpriced

And now he flames Gibson as well. One of the early electric guitar makers. I think we have come to a conclusion that Ed Roman is a walking piece of human waste...

Edit: Now I found this: Abstract Black Ice USA Custom Shop Electric Guitar - Ed Roman Guitars

I have done some examinations using photoshop that nearly everything in his site is photoshopped from another company's existing product... This makes me sick...

+


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Aug 12, 2008)

neoclassical said:


> He offered me $50 for a vintage Gibson SG bass with case at east coast music back in the 80's.
> 
> Adam


 
Are you referring to Eastcoast Music Mall in Danbury, CT?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 12, 2008)

PRS Guitars 22 vs 24 Fret Necks - Las Vegas Guitars

so... why is it that i cannot find a Strat made in Mexico to mess with and make a 80's hairocaster out of with any more than 21 frets... why ED... Why... tell me... Tell me now because last time i looked at the Fender web site i could only find 22 frets.

Other than Jackson whan was the last time Fender produced more than a one off with 24 frets?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 12, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I know they exist because I saw one for myself at a guitar shop in Nashville. (Ghruhn, maybe?). This was in the late 90s. There was a matching explorer with a Joker paint job.
> 
> I'd bet money, though, that Ed has never seen one.



I know the guitars existed, but I'm betting that picture is a PhotoShop job, since it doesn't actually look like an SG to me...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 12, 2008)

You know, it's funny - he used to (I won't look for it now, but still may) have a rant about how most of the "vintage" guitars at shows are either fakes or very good restoration jobs on guitars that were modded.

It's the only thing I agree with him on - and he should know, being one of the major offenders.


----------



## ibznorange (Aug 12, 2008)

he also had a thing about how people who liked flat fretboards didnt know what a real guitar looked like on his old ibanez rant


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> PRS Guitars 22 vs 24 Fret Necks - Las Vegas Guitars
> 
> so... why is it that i cannot find a Strat made in Mexico to mess with and make a 80's hairocaster out of with any more than 21 frets... why ED... Why... tell me... Tell me now because last time i looked at the Fender web site i could only find 22 frets.
> 
> Other than Jackson whan was the last time Fender produced more than a one off with 24 frets?


that "node" ed thinks exists, if it does exist, changes places every time you fret a note. he's full of shit.


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 12, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> PRS Guitars 22 vs 24 Fret Necks - Las Vegas Guitars
> 
> so... why is it that i cannot find a Strat made in Mexico to mess with and make a 80's hairocaster out of with any more than 21 frets... why ED... Why... tell me... Tell me now because last time i looked at the Fender web site i could only find 22 frets.
> 
> Other than Jackson whan was the last time Fender produced more than a one off with 24 frets?



Fender HM Strat. 







But I digress.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok this a direct quote from Ed on his site... and i take great offense to it because i'm an avid fan of Japanese made ESP and Ibanez guitars:

"*I take issue that some of these companies like ESP for example actually have Japanese and or Korean guitars that list in the $4,200.00 range. That is simply insanity. The guitar should sell for somewhere around $800.00 !... These guitars are priced very high and they don't even offer simple premiums like tone pros bridges or ebony fretboards... stay away from imported Floyd Rose trems."*

IMO many of the high-end Japanese guitars, such as ESP Custom Shop guitars and the Ibanez J-Customs, are great guitars... they seem to have excellent craftmanship, and if I had 4200 to spend i'd surely go for one of these Japanese custom shop guitars.. Also, maybe Ed should check his references before he makes false statements, because particular Imported ESP's and Ltd's are available with ebony fretboards AND Original Floyd Rose trems! So get your facts straight Ed! 

**Also, I found this Ed quote pretty hilarious:

*"Seriously, my banker called me up and told me that a wire transfer for $1,500.000.00 had just hit our account. Cool!!*
*Hell, it usually takes me a week to make that much."*

ok... if this douche bag is making a million and a half in a week, then i will promptly move my ass to Vegas and open a guitar shop... what a fuckin liar!


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 12, 2008)

Incidentally, I was talking with a guy today at a store in Pittsburgh, who used to work for Fender as a tech. He told me, verbatim, that the material cost of a single American Stratocaster is "about $80, and American labor is a bit more than Mexican." He went on to say that even after labor costs, an American Standard is still only about $140 out the door at Corona. Shouldn't those precious "american-made" guitars sell for $300, then? I think before Ed gets his facts STRAIGHT, he needs to have at least one.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Aug 12, 2008)

Kevan said:


> There is one small benefit to all of this:
> No matter how badly you fuck up in the music industry, you will never reach ER level.
> You could rape a bus load of nuns on the NAMM show floor, then set the Fender floor ablaze and you'd *still* hear, "_Yeah, but that guy's not as bad as ER._"
> 
> ...


Hahahah epic post!
And man ER is a dick. I never really realized it (don't look at his site ever)


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 12, 2008)

msherman said:


> ED approached me about 12 years ago to "ghost build" exact`59 Les Pauls for him without doing the finishes.
> I declined
> He found another builder to do it, and was relic finishing them, and selling them off as the real deal to unsuspecting/uneducated buyers.



Wow. That's just pathetic.


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 12, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Ok this a direct quote from Ed on his site... and i take great offense to it because i'm an avid fan of Japanese made ESP and Ibanez guitars:
> 
> "*I take issue that some of these companies like ESP for example actually have Japanese and or Korean guitars that list in the $4,200.00 range. That is simply insanity. The guitar should sell for somewhere around $800.00 !... These guitars are priced very high and they don't even offer simple premiums like tone pros bridges or ebony fretboards... stay away from imported Floyd Rose trems."*
> 
> IMO many of the high-end Japanese guitars, such as ESP Custom Shop guitars and the Ibanez J-Customs, are great guitars... they seem to have excellent craftmanship, and if I had 4200 to spend i'd surely go for one of these Japanese custom shop guitars.. Also, maybe Ed should check his references before he makes false statements, because particular Imported ESP's and Ltd's are available with ebony fretboards AND Original Floyd Rose trems! So get your facts straight Ed!



 And what makes it justified that he can sell his guitars for 4000 whilst other quality brands can't?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 12, 2008)

That was exactly my thoughts... he gives ESP and the Japanese companies a negative rep for marking up the cost of their guitars, and yet he doesn't mind charging 3000+ for one of his so-called "original" designs. I seriously doubt he's got $3000 worth of materials and labor in his custom guitars, so how the hell does he justify selling them for that much?! 

Hey Ed...
Isn't it a bit hypocritical to bag on ESP for marking up the cost of their guitar to make a profit, and then turn around and do the exact same thing?? 



Ketzer said:


> Incidentally, I was talking with a guy today at a store in Pittsburgh, who used to work for Fender as a tech. He told me, verbatim, that the material cost of a single American Stratocaster is "about $80, and American labor is a bit more than Mexican." He went on to say that even after labor costs, an American Standard is still only about $140 out the door at Corona. Shouldn't those precious "american-made" guitars sell for $300, then? I think before Ed gets his facts STRAIGHT, he needs to have at least one.


 
+1 

Ed Roman acts as if American made guitars are the only guitars worth spending money on... And bags on all the Euro and Asian companies for the prices they charge for their guitars.. i guess he ignores the fact that all the USA companies put a mark up on their guitars as well, just like those Asian companies that he dislikes so much.


----------



## Drew (Aug 12, 2008)

Elysian said:


> that "node" ed thinks exists, if it does exist, changes places every time you fret a note. he's full of shit.



Actually, he's arguing in favor of 24 fret guitars. And I quote: 



> Of course, I like the added reach of the two extra frets and the easier facilitation of all the high notes. Plus the visual aid of the double octave marking is a big help in playing.
> 
> *The neck angle is better on the PRS models with 24 frets than with 22, the string tension is slinkier and the overall playability is far better.*
> 
> 24 frets is the wave of the future, 22 frets is the older way. All the new cool guitars have 24 frets.



Adam, you're a pretty knowedgeable guy when it comes to this shit- would you agree with me that, at the end oof the day, the stuff I've bolded is an absolute load of horseshit? 

Um, ok, I guess his argument for "harmonic nodes" is based on the Bridge pickup falling under one.  That's a first, usually the 22-fret guys (of which I'm one) argue for the 22 fret neck because the neck pickup falls under a node.


----------



## Drew (Aug 12, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Considering your metrosexual status, I'm not sure if you were going for COCK or CAULK.



I'd tell you to blow me, Kevan, but I don't want to give you any ideas.


----------



## cev (Aug 12, 2008)

Is he trying to claim that the number of frets changes the tension?!?!

That's just... complete nonsense!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 12, 2008)

"Edology Vol 1 : Guitar facts"


----------



## Drew (Aug 12, 2008)

cev said:


> Is he trying to claim that the number of frets changes the tension?!?!
> 
> That's just... complete nonsense!



Let's not forget, it also changes the neck angle.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 12, 2008)

Ketzer said:


> Fender HM Strat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah So...
Cheers, what year? Im no expert on Fender but would i be correct in postulating that they never really jumped wholesale on the 24 fret band wagon...
Kinda what i was trying to say before... but still.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Ah So...
> Cheers, what year? Im no expert on Fender but would i be correct in postulating that they never really jumped wholesale on the 24 fret band wagon...
> Kinda what i was trying to say before... but still.



late 80s early 90s.


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 12, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Ah So...
> Cheers, what year? Im no expert on Fender but would i be correct in postulating that they never really jumped wholesale on the 24 fret band wagon...
> Kinda what i was trying to say before... but still.



I think that one's an '88.

It was Fender's response to the Jackson Soloist/Dinky, Kramer Striker, and early RG styles. Fender/Gibson's superstrat models never really took off, because the Soloist and Striker, later the RGs, already had considerable market share/endorsement in the Hair Metal world. Not to mention that the HM Strat shipped with the Kahler Spyder, which was basically a Floyd Rose with a lot more parts that could wear, and causer of many headaches. Most existing examples have been retrofitted with OFRs by the end-users.

Now, Gibson owns Kramer and Fender owns Jackson/Charvel, so they no longer need to self-brand their 24-fret axes. Fender and Gibson's traditional clientele really have no need for a 24-fret neck.

Incidentally, the few I've played are the only Fender guitars I've ever liked. 24 frets, 25.5 scale, and a slimmer neck profile than a traditional Fender.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> Actually, he's arguing in favor of 24 fret guitars. And I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i know he's arguing for 24 frets, but his harmonic nodes theory is a crock of shit, even if its a better position because it doesn't fall under a "harmonic node", that node changes once you fret a note, as you're changing the scale length, its a weak argument, imo. and yes, all the bold is a crock of shit, how can ed claim he's a custom shop and not understand scale lengths?

the neck pickup on 22 fret guitars sounds better to some because its slightly bassier, thats about it, i personally feel the neck pup is bassy enough just being so far from the bridge, to me 24 frets is better, because its slightly less bassy, hell 27 is even better


----------



## Kevan (Aug 12, 2008)

I can not fucking believe that this thread is 14 pages long and I'm the ONLY person to post something positive.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm _positively_ sure ER is full of shit. I bet he doesn't even know what PTFE lube tastes like.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 12, 2008)

Fuck KxK's waiting list I'll have Ed and his talented Lutheirs build me one!!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 12, 2008)

Kevan said:


> I can not fucking believe that this thread is 14 pages long and I'm the ONLY person to post something positive.


----------



## cmatthes (Aug 12, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I know they exist because I saw one for myself at a guitar shop in Nashville. (Ghruhn, maybe?). This was in the late 90s. There was a matching explorer with a Joker paint job.
> 
> I'd bet money, though, that Ed has never seen one.


 
That's a John Bolin Batman guitar from 1989, not a Gibson SG nor an ESP. It was some 50th Anniversary limited run that they made 50 of. The next year (1990) Bolin made the purple "Joker" guitar that had a little red button that triggered a laughing sound effect. They only made 42 of the Joker model. John makes a LOT of guitars for rock stars and celebs - I think Ed may be riding his coat-tails on some of these...

(Only pic I could find of one of these _NOT_ on Ed R's site)






Bolin Guitars Home Page




Those things go for stupid coin for some reason.

Great site, guys!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 12, 2008)

cmatthes said:


> That's a John Bolin Batman guitar from 1989, not a Gibson SG nor an ESP. It was some 50th Anniversary limited run that they made 50 of. The next year (1990) Bolin made the purple "Joker" guitar that had a little red button that triggered a laughing sound effect. They only made 42 of the Joker model. John makes a LOT of guitars for rock stars and celebs - I think Ed may be riding his coat-tails on some of these...
> 
> (Only pic I could find of one of these _NOT_ on Ed R's site)
> 
> ...



looks like ed used their image, turned on its side


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 12, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> he also had a thing about how people who liked flat fretboards didnt know what a real guitar looked like on his old ibanez rant


 
I guess he forgot that guitars had flat fingerboards well over 100 years before it ever had a radiused one.

That 59 resell thing is absolutely crazy. That is fraud. His entire website is basically fraud. I'm hoping for a major lawsuit in the guitar building business.

Basically Ibanez, Gibson, PRS, ESP, Schechter, Hamer, as well as any person with a iq level above 70 vs ED Roman


----------



## DevinShidaker (Aug 13, 2008)

Well maybe he has some crazy insurance policy on his guitar store and he's just waiting on somebody to get pissed off at him and burn it down so he can collect the insurance money with no questions asked?

man I hope he fucks with the wrong guy and gets killed. I'm going to celebrate every day for a year when ER kicks the bucket.


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

This has been an entertaining thread.  Ed Roman is, without a doubt, the most dispicable person in the guitar business world. But, from all I know about him and what he's done, it doesn't surprise me that he's claiming to make and carry KxKs. I hope he gets destroyed for that.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2008)

Just spotted this, funny stuff. I don't understand how this guy alludes jail. I'm guessing he has mob connections.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## neoclassical (Aug 13, 2008)

yes east coast music mall, when they were in their old location.and it was more like 90 or 91.

Adam


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 13, 2008)

pretty sure I've seen this Bolin on Ed's site also.






what a fucking scum bag


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

Has rob bothered filing a lawsuit yet?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Has rob bothered filing a lawsuit yet?



I hope that Ed just complies with a simple Cease and Desist, I can't imagine that Rob feels like dealing with a legal battle right now.


----------



## Piro (Aug 13, 2008)

I love how in his 22/24 fret rant thing he states that a chord played on a Les Paul will always sound muddy..... I think my girlfriends '74 Les Paul custom is one of the clearest guitars I've ever heard. Ed is a dumb ass.....If your gonna talk outta your ass atleast do some research......


----------



## Gregk (Aug 13, 2008)

I emailed Ed and got this reply,



Ed Roman said:


> Hello Greg
> 
> Some guy sent me that design and I liked it.
> 
> ...


And this reply with pics,



Ed Roman said:


> Hello Greg
> 
> Clearly you are correct !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

Erm....Karl Sanders designed that guitar Ed, sorry, you're still a lying asshole


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

the best part is how he claims rob copied him


----------



## daybean (Aug 13, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> the best part is how he claims rob copied him




yeah he just turned it around and he was the victim. but he was so cool with it.


----------



## Naren (Aug 13, 2008)

Hilarious. "I noticed that he COPIED my designs... but I'm okay with that because I'm a nice guy."

The dude is a total liar.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2008)

Naren said:


> Hilarious. "I noticed that he COPIED my designs... but I'm okay with that because I'm a nice guy."
> 
> The dude is a total liar.



Ed is really a funny person...
Can You get lower  

I bet Ed can


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Aug 13, 2008)

That is bloody disgusting, it is bad enough to copy someone, but then he goes and does that?!

Something really has to be done about this guy.


----------



## DaemonSvek (Aug 13, 2008)

ER is a cunt


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he fails to notice the guitar on his website says "Nile" on it.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone noticed on his Ibanez page he abuses an Agile Sceptor/Interceptor with EMG's... someone email Kurt!
(bare with this post i dodnt know much about Rondo...)


----------



## 70Seven (Aug 13, 2008)

Any one know how Ed feels about 7-string guitars? Old fashion know it all like him always disapproves of 7-strings.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think he fails to notice the guitar on his website says "Nile" on it.



i think the kxk one says nile too?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i think the kxk one says nile too?



Yes it does, that guitar was built for Karl Sanders of Nile by KxK, Mr. Roman had no part in it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

70Seven said:


> Any one know how Ed feels about 7-string guitars? Old fashion know it all like him always disapproves of 7-strings.



there is a spot on his site that says he makes custom 7 and 8 string guitars


----------



## drmosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Gregk said:


> I emailed Ed and got this reply,
> 
> 
> And this reply with pics,



uh? He didn't know about KxK my arse. Is that why the KK Downing clearly still says KxK on the headstock and the Karl Sanders guitar has had the KxK badly photoshopped off the headstock.. what a dick


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> there is a spot on his site that says he makes custom 7 and 8 string guitars



If it makes money, he'll do it.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I think he fails to notice the guitar on his website says "Nile" on it.



Well we'll find out soon im emailing him asking when he started making Karl Sanders guitars.

I await his response.


----------



## halsinden (Aug 13, 2008)

i'm not sure i understand - why has nobody threatened to sue him? is this something i'm missing?

H


----------



## st2012 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like to see how ed would respond if someone actually did copy one of his designs. I doubt he would be cool with it. Then again, we'll never know since he's never actually had an original or unique design.


----------



## Crucified (Aug 13, 2008)

Kevan said:


> I can not fucking believe that this thread is 14 pages long and I'm the ONLY person to post something positive.



believe it!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 13, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i'm not sure i understand - why has nobody threatened to sue him? is this something i'm missing?
> 
> H



They have. EBMM at least threatened him with a lawsuit, and I'm sure several of the bigger fish in the guitar pond have looked into it. It all comes down to money. A company would have to figure out whether it makes financial sense to sue Ed. There are several factors to consider:

--the cost in lawyers' fees,

--whether Ed actually has any money that they could recover in a judgment against him,

--the probability that Ed's corporate entity would simply declare bankruptcy, leaving Ed free to start another company and continue doing the same horseshit, and 

--the risk that Ed's copies cause enough damage to the guitar brand that suing him makes sense, whether or not he has any real money/assets. If people get hoodwinked into buying crappy fake Gibsons, PRS, etc. from Ed, those people may not know that they bought a fake and blame those companies, rather than Ed.

I suspect that most guitar companies have come to the conclusion that Ed is just an annoying little mosquito that can't do any real damage. But the risk for KXK is greater, since they don't have the same amount of name recognition or sales yet. If Ed steals away any sales or designs from Rob, it's a big deal. But the question is whether Rob can afford the time or expense to deal with this. However, I can't imagine that KK Downing and the Judas Priest folks would be all too thrilled to be associated with Ed, and they can probably apply the screws to this little troll, if need be.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 13, 2008)

Quoted from ED ROMAN:


> "I had my spider guitar 2 years before BC Rich had their widow.
> It really doesn't bother me if someone copies me.. Actually it's very flattering."


 

I highly doubt Bernie Rico or anyone at BC Rich would take the risk of copying a design from some anonymous asshole like Ed Roman 

Ed Roman=uber douche


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Aug 13, 2008)

--the probability that Ed's corporate entity would simply declare bankruptcy, leaving Ed free to start another company and continue doing the same horseshit.

I think he already did this like...this year right? Didn't he declare bankruptcy, close the shop on the strip, and open another one still in Vegas?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> there is a spot on his site that says he makes custom 7 and 8 string guitars



i guess it wont be too long before you see him "distributing" sherman guitars


----------



## Piro (Aug 13, 2008)

> Ed Roman's Custom Shop Ghostbuilt the Van Halen Yellow Candy stripe guitar with the Fender Headstock during the years 1989 and 2002 over 30 were made



If I'm not mistaken, didn't Charvel make these? Ed really is a dick claiming he built these


----------



## Kevan (Aug 13, 2008)

jacksonplayer said:


> They have. EBMM at least threatened him with a lawsuit, and I'm sure several of the bigger fish in the guitar pond have looked into it. It all comes down to money. A company would have to figure out whether it makes financial sense to sue Ed. There are several factors to consider:.....


See Also: Post #30 in this thread.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 13, 2008)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I think he already did this like...this year right? Didn't he declare bankruptcy, close the shop on the strip, and open another one still in Vegas?



Oh yeah  good point


----------



## msherman (Aug 13, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> i guess it wont be too long before you see him "distributing" sherman guitars



Doubtful....Ed knows I`d fly out there and feed him through his planer


----------



## Xaios (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> Doubtful....Ed knows I`d fly out there and feed him through his planer



Can't you just, ya know...


do that anyway?


Just wondering.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

Xaios said:


> Can't you just, ya know...
> 
> 
> do that anyway?
> ...



lol ya, but if i ever see ed ima kick him in the balls.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 13, 2008)

msherman said:


> .....feed him through his planer


That might take a while. 



MorbidTravis said:


> lol ya, but if i ever see ed ima kick him in the balls.


There's video out there of someone from the Jackson/Charvel forum running up behind ER and kicking him the ass at a NAMM show.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 13, 2008)

Kevan said:


> running up behind ER and kicking him the ass at a NAMM show.



How far did he have to kick the ass? Did ER catch the ass?

I have this mental image of someone football kicking a donkey at ER from a distance away.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2008)

i emailed Ed saying i was pretty excited at the fact he was now producing Karl Sanders custom. I asked how much he was looking for for one.

5 hrs later im still waiting on a reply.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

Nick said:


> i emailed Ed saying i was pretty excited at the fact he was now producing Karl Sanders custom. I asked how much he was looking for for one.
> 
> 5 hrs later im still waiting on a reply.





im going to email about his opinion on 7 strings.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 13, 2008)

It's only a matter of time till Ed tells the world how he came up with fanned fretting.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

Kevan said:


> That might take a while.
> 
> There's video out there of someone from the Jackson/Charvel forum running up behind ER and kicking him the ass at a NAMM show.


bro, link me it.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 13, 2008)

Kevan said:


> There's video out there of someone from the Jackson/Charvel forum running up behind ER and kicking him the ass at a NAMM show.



So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 13, 2008)

Honestly it's only a matter of time till you see on harmony central

In other namm news Ibanez finally released the rga 7. Even better news Ed Roman was brutally beat down by nearly everyone at the namm show.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

can someone make group for ppl who dont like ed roman? i tried looking for it but i think only mods can.


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 13, 2008)

MorbidTravis said:


> can someone make group for ppl who dont like ed roman? i tried looking for it but i think only mods can.


That would be the biggest group on the whole damn forum


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 13, 2008)

lets do it.


----------



## UGH (Aug 13, 2008)

Anybody here remember "The Jerky Boys"? That was some truly inspired and ultra funny shizzle.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Quoted from ED ROMAN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the widow bass was designed by blackie from WASP


----------



## Kevan (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have the video, sorry.
Check with the JCF.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 13, 2008)

here is somemore :bull: from Mr. Ed Roman..



he says he hand builds guitars for $1200


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2008)

^ ive heard a few horror stories about how shit his customs are, one person didn't even get the guitar with the specs he asked for and said it played like a 200 dollar guitar.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## zimbloth (Aug 13, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Honestly it's only a matter of time till you see on harmony central
> 
> In other namm news Ibanez finally released the rga 7. Even better news Ed Roman was brutally beat down by nearly everyone at the namm show.



I'll be at the NAMM show. I guess if I see him I could let out an SBD in his general vicinity?


----------



## Lee (Aug 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'll be at the NAMM show. I guess if I see him I could let out an SBD in his general vicinity?



Forget that. Let out a loud one and proudly announce "I fart in your general direction". Just a thought


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'll be at the NAMM show. I guess if I see him I could let out an SBD in his general vicinity?



SBD?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

How is he still getting business?


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> SBD?



SBD Silent But Deadly


----------



## Kevan (Aug 14, 2008)

Another bit of good news: The host for that Vegas cable access show is kinda hot.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any Ed Roman success stories?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I wouldn't care to hear them honestly, any dealings with a scumbag of his caliber are never success stories.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

Ed Roman Success Story - Google Search

We are #5

But someone needs to edit Nouman's first post...people are going to get the wrong idea.


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 14, 2008)

I cant beleive I read every post in this thread.....


----------



## LordCashew (Aug 14, 2008)

Me neither... Half hour well-spent?


----------



## Coobanez (Aug 14, 2008)

I always knew that he had "The Worlds Largest Guitar Store" in Las Vegas, but hearing all of this bullshit, I sure as hell ain't gonna go there now.
Rob should pimp slap this ho


----------



## Kevan (Aug 14, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> I cant beleive I read every post in this thread.....


Then just read a single post.
Like  this one


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Holy shit dude, that's a short story.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

I was just looking on eds site and check this out...

Ibanez Guitars Upgraded, Scorpion Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars

They are ALL Ibanez guitars with reworked headstocks


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2008)

^ Wow.


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2008)

is that not an agile 7 on that page as well?


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nick said:


> is that not an agile 7 on that page as well?



So you noticed that too eh?


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2008)

haha ed roman actually makes ALL the guitars in the world.

id never have thought it.


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

Nick said:


> haha ed roman actually makes ALL the guitars in the world.
> 
> id never have thought it.



Me either


----------



## chaztrip (Aug 14, 2008)

Kevan said:


> Then just read a single post.
> Like  this one



Kevan, you seem so normal in your videos.......  

I would have writers cramp....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 14, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> the widow bass was designed by blackie from WASP


 
Ahhh.... Blackie Lawless... _Fuck Like a Beast_
I knew it was one of those old school BC Rich players that designed it, but i couldn't remember which one.
According to Ed Roman, HE designed the Widow shape and it was stolen from him by the folks at BC Rich.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 14, 2008)

I wonder if someone killed Ed Roman some random person would give the murderer a high five at the trial.

If it were me I would choose to plea well he's a tool and deserved it.

That would be awesome if that was a legitimate defense. Screw insanity. As long as you can prove the other guy deserved it it's legal. That would be awesome.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

I MANUFACTURE EMG PICKUPS AS WELL!


----------



## Groff (Aug 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I MANUFACTURE EMG PICKUPS AS WELL!



 So I wasn't the only one who noticed the scraped off/photoshopped off EMG logos.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 14, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I was just looking on eds site and check this out...
> 
> Ibanez Guitars Upgraded, Scorpion Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> They are ALL Ibanez guitars with reworked headstocks


 
Does it really suprise you?.. this guy is ripping off all the best guitar makers!
And did you notice the "Yankee Rose" model... which is a obvious ripoff of Vai's JEM.. its ridiculous


----------



## twiztedchild (Aug 14, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Does it really suprise you?.. this guy is ripping off all the best guitar makers!
> And did you notice the "Yankee Rose" model... which is a obvious ripoff of Vai's JEM.. its ridiculous



no it doesnt surpise me now 

And yes I noticed it I was going to post it in the same post but Dont rember why I didnt now. Oh well.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I MANUFACTURE EMG PICKUPS AS WELL!



Isn't that one of those double edge piezo trems? I don't think that's supposed to be an Agile ripoff. It says a customer wanted him to build this with the hardware from an old Ibanez. Usually I wouldn't believe this but ER never uses Ibanez trems on his Ibanez ripoffs, and I don't see how he could get a double edge trem without taking one of those RGs apart.

I really hate reading his rants, so much bullshit. I actually believed some of them when I was young and stupid


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 14, 2008)

It's an Agile body, with a Piezo trem. I think those are only used on the better older Ibanez? That's...fucked.


----------



## Ketzer (Aug 14, 2008)

Also, he hates Japanese-manufactured "Licensed Floyd Rose" trems. 

If our friend is so adamantly opposed to japanese parts, I think it would be a shade hypocritical of him to not FORCE his "customer" into using an OFR,


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It's an Agile body, with a Piezo trem. I think those are only used on the better older Ibanez? That's...fucked.



I personally think the only thing that's fucked about that guitar is the bullshit ER spews with it. It looks like a bolt-on super-strat with a carved flame maple top that's dyed/stained green. That's not an Agile copy, actually I think it looks a lot better than Agile's photoflame tops. id on't see anything wrong with him using the Ibanez trem other than being a blatant hypocrite.

Not defending the guy, I just think it's ridiculous to say that the green guitar is an Agile ripoff.


----------



## Drew (Aug 14, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> And did you notice the "Yankee Rose" model... which is a obvious ripoff of Vai's JEM.. its ridiculous



...which is the name of a DLR tune Vai played on...? You know, as if the appearance wasn't enough.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 14, 2008)

Drew said:


> ...which is the name of a DLR tune Vai played on...? You know, as if the appearance wasn't enough.


 Exactly... he couldn't even make up a fuckin original name for the thing


----------



## Blind Faith (Aug 14, 2008)

He should of at least called it a GEM


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 14, 2008)

s_k_mullins said:


> Exactly... he couldn't even make up a fuckin original name for the thing




Just the same with the other ibanez ripoffs; JS = Alien, Picasso = Pretrucci. He must think he's really clever to come up with those names.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 14, 2008)

If there is anything we can learn from the "Extenda-Vee" it's that ER can't think up a decent name for a guitar.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 14, 2008)

when is the group going to be made?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont think its happening.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> It's an Agile body, with a Piezo trem. I think those are only used on the better older Ibanez? That's...fucked.



It's not an Agile body.

That guitar has been around for years. I saw it waaay back when I was first researching shit on the DE trems. It is a piezo trem, taken from a RG2027.

The kid wrote up a review for it on HC and a few other sites, back in the day. That guitar is about 6-7 years old or so, perhaps a bit older.

It's sweet as hell, too. But Ed had some really good luthiers working for him back then.


----------



## Kevan (Aug 14, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> Kevan, you seem so normal in your videos.......


Got you fooled, don't I?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 14, 2008)

i just saw chris angel with billy gibbons on tv and they were at ed romans guitar shop


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2008)

^Did he make it disappear?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 14, 2008)

no, he sawed a guitar string into his adams apple, then swallowed a ladys ring, and ripped the string out with the ring on the string, it was pretty cool


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 14, 2008)

I bet you if someone ran up and drop kicked ed at Namm half the distribitors there would give you atleast some freebies. (hell some of them would probably give you a guitar or amp)


----------



## thebhef (Aug 15, 2008)

Let's pray he rips this guy off next..

Zachary Custom Electric Guitars Bass Guitar Gibson Fender PRS


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2008)

thebhef said:


> Let's pray he rips this guy off next..
> 
> Zachary Custom Electric Guitars Bass Guitar Gibson Fender PRS



That would be awesome to watch.

Everything you know about stealing guitars is wrong.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 15, 2008)

thebhef said:


> Let's pray he rips this guy off next..
> 
> Zachary Custom Electric Guitars Bass Guitar Gibson Fender PRS



 That would be epic.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 15, 2008)

that would be fucking hilarious. Although I actually really like Zachary guitars.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 15, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> that would be fucking hilarious. Although I actually really like Zachary guitars.



His guitars look nice (although they aren't my thing) but he comes across as a complete cock bag with his articles.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 15, 2008)

"Do you want to look this cool? Well you better start saving for a Zachary guitar."


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 15, 2008)

The thing I love about the Zachary site as well is the fact that he orders his customers (or tempted customers) to use a ''tube amp only!'' 

If people wanna use digital solidstate amps with your guitars, then let them be. You're still getting the $$ for your product.

Taken from the site:
_
By the way I was just thinking that you should mention to EVERY customer that if they are using some solid state or, god forbid, a digital amp, they should not get a Zach. That all the great tone will be handicapped and hidden. They will obviously get that great feel and acoustic response from the instrument...but it will not be able to be properly heard and that is just fucked up. Good tube amps ONLY!! There ARE some very high quality jazz solid state amps but even those are just not the right thing. It's gotta be a simple and well maintained tube amp with a Zach. Just a thought._


----------



## halsinden (Aug 15, 2008)

the.godfather said:


> Taken from the site:
> _
> By the way I was just thinking that you should mention to EVERY customer that if they are using some solid state or, god forbid, a digital amp, they should not get a Zach. That all the great tone will be handicapped and hidden. They will obviously get that great feel and acoustic response from the instrument...but it will not be able to be properly heard and that is just fucked up. Good tube amps ONLY!! There ARE some very high quality jazz solid state amps but even those are just not the right thing. It's gotta be a simple and well maintained tube amp with a Zach. Just a thought._


_

"...Just a thought."_

this really, really angers me. desperately so. i find it as annoying such classics:

_- "i'm just saying"
- "no offence"
- "only joking"
- "i'm entitled to my opinion"_ _(when it's never actually been asked for)__
_
which seem reserved for fuckheads who honestly believe that tacking on a disclaimer to a comment somehow negates the fact that it's been said or that it shouldn't warrant the exact same response it deserves.

this guy hasn't given "just a thought" it's a full-on opinion, if not order.

H


----------



## Solstafir (Aug 15, 2008)

You do not understand.
All so-called "guitar companies" are ripoing off Ed Roman.

Ed Roman is the secret mastermind. He is immortal. He was born in Chin in 128BC. He along with some Bidhist monks discovered the "hittaro" known to the world today as the guitar. During Ed's journey with David Caradine, on his quest to find his son, John Petrucci, Ed crossed all the world, including Japan, Korea, Indonesia and in his own greatness spread the art of the guitar in these inferior civilizations. He taught them how to disassemble, change the headstock, install decals, and wind pickups with their bare teeth using bamboo tree. 

One day as he was travelling through Africa, the daughter of the tribe-leader that were hosting him fell in love with him and he took her virginity. Ed left in danger for his life and ran to Europe, then travelling with some dude called Ameriko for months til they reached a far land. But, the chief's daughter was pregnant. Their son is considered to be the great-great-great-great grandfather of Grover Jackson. 
He taught the indians the Chinese art of the guitar, but their were only interested in making Cherokee bow-rip-offs. Disappointed as he was, he went to south america to live with the Inkas, and there his traces diassapear. 

The Old legends have it that they build him a temple (a rip-off of the pyramids) but was awaken by Lestat when he played a fat strat (See?? it all fits!!! and rhymes, too!!) about 50 years ago. 

The rest of the vampires who have stolen his ancient designs and own guitar companies, have organised an entire plot to make him look bad including lawsuits and copying the designs which he invented before the dawn of man.

Now, fellow ss.org'ers, that you know the truth we must find these ancient scrolls and return to the altar of the roman somewhere in the grounds now known as Chile, and put his sorry ass to rest...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got around to watching the Ed Roman video that someone posted earlier in the thread..

During the part where he is discussing buying the Baker guitar company, that cock had the nerve to say "If someone copies my Baker design, i'm gonna sue them!"

Found that quiet funny


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2008)

Im about to reply to this by saying something along the lines of 

maybe thats becasue your showing other luthiers guitars on your website and claiming them as your own.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Thu, 14 Aug 2008 21:51:33 -0700
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re:


Which one is it, I don't recognize that name...

I can make anything you like however

Ed


On Wed, Aug 13, 2008 at 10:48 AM, Nicholas Collins <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi Ed

I was looking at your website and i was interested in the Karl Sanders signature guitar you are showing in the custom section.

How much would you sell one of these guitars for? Im a big Sanders fan so i was excited when i say you were making them.

Nick


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 15, 2008)

Can wait to read the reply to that


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 15, 2008)

Nick said:


> Im about to reply to this by saying something along the lines of
> 
> maybe thats becasue your showing other luthiers guitars on your website and claiming them as your own.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome... I hope he replies back when you tell him that


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2008)

my reply:

RE: &#8207; 
From: Nicholas Collins ([email protected]) 
Sent: 15 August 2008 17:25:15 
To: Ed Roman ([email protected]) 

The guitar has the word 'Nile' carved into its body. Nile are one of the most popular death metal bands in the world at the moment and Karl Sanders is their lead guitarist. Also a hugley popular guitarist and inspirational to a lot of people.

Im going to hazard a guess that the reason you dont recognise that name is because you dont actually produce those guitars and that you have, along with the pictures of guitars from other luthiers posted it on your webpage in an attempt to pass it off as your own.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 15, 2008)

halsinden said:


> _
> 
> "...Just a thought."_
> 
> ...



While I agree it is kind of a lame thing to put on his website, that qoute isn't actually from the Zachary guitars owner, but rather a customer of his, I think his name is Eli? Not only that but I think a large majority of what the Zachary guitar guy says is just him taking a piss. I mean people seem to get offended by everything on the internet, if someone doesn't like something so much then they don't have to buy from Zachary, and i think he uses what he says on his site as a way to dick with people who take everything way to seriously.... or I could be wrong and he's just a giant asshole.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Aug 15, 2008)

Reply:

[email protected]

So does that mean you don't want one?


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 15, 2008)

Nick said:


> my reply:
> 
> RE: &#8207;
> From: Nicholas Collins ([email protected])
> ...


I'm going to guess he's going to say something to the extent of "I made this guitar to express my love for the Nile river." Or some lame shit like that. Either that or threaten you some how.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2008)

i can but hope


----------



## Kevan (Aug 15, 2008)

Solstafir said:


> ....The rest of the vampires who have stolen his ancient designs and own guitar companies, have organised an entire plot to make him look bad including lawsuits and copying the designs which he invented before the dawn of man.


You've obviously been to the PRS booth at NAMM.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Aug 15, 2008)

someone who is near LV should go witha hidden video camera and go to his store and tape his reaction to the kxk guitars he "distributes"


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2008)

That Nile thing is awesome.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 15, 2008)

Someone should turn up at his shop with a KxK and start playing away...

Tape his reaction to THAT.


----------



## Randomist (Aug 15, 2008)

I love how kxk is listed in the gear sections for both artists as well

anyone notified bolin gitars and the others that are on there? 

Ibanez might also like to know ed could sue their ass over ed's totally unique AANJ he invented in '83... oh and car manufactuctureres the world over should be trembling becuase ed still has the rights to the wheel....



twiztedchild said:


> I was just looking on eds site and check this out...
> 
> Ibanez Guitars Upgraded, Scorpion Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> They are ALL Ibanez guitars with reworked headstocks


 and i wonder what happens to all the necks ed takes off and replaces with cheap asian imports?

Necks For Sale, Gibson, PRS, Ibanez, BC Rich, Fender Mosrite & More

under the pic of a wall full of imported necks and continuing down the page


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess he doesn't relize they do neck repairs or will sell you a neck for nearly any model if you in return send them your broken one (basically so a bunch of nimwits don't go ebay selling Ibanez copies with ibanez necks)


----------



## Kevan (Aug 16, 2008)

Randomist said:


> Ibanez might also like to know ed could sue their ass over ed's totally unique AANJ he invented in '83...


Ibanez knows ALL about those "Scorpion" things.
They have for years. 
I'll toss them another post-it note though....


----------



## HaGGuS (Aug 16, 2008)

I may be mistaken.
But it looks like there have been some edits done on superwanker,s web site.
No more KxK,s.
Guitars - Unique Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2008)

HaGGuS said:


> I may be mistaken.
> But it looks like there have been some edits done on superwanker,s web site.
> No more KxK,s.
> Guitars - Unique Guitars - Ed Roman Guitars



Iiiiiiiiiiiinteresting...


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2008)

i wonder if i can take that as my reply.

Or maybe Rob hit him with the cease and desist


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 16, 2008)

I just looked at his 'Stolen Guitars' section.

This is what Ed Roman thinks of people who steal one of his guitars:



Eddy said:


> These Dirty Maggots should be Drawn & Quartered, Tarred & Feathered.



 so I wonder what we should do to him, who stole every guitar he ever made?


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 16, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> I just looked at his 'Stolen Guitars' section.
> 
> This is what Ed Roman thinks of people who steal one of his guitars:
> 
> ...


 

Leave him in a room with ahoard of Manowar fans...

They will smite him in a way that no man wants to comprehend.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 16, 2008)

CaptainD00M said:


> Leave him in a room with ahoard of Manowar fans...
> 
> They will smite him in a way that no man wants to comprehend.



I deem this to be True.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2008)

Ed's reply to my email 

Hello Nicholas

I am now aware of what guitar you are talking about, I have had several hostile letters.

I have removed that guitar from my site, It seems to be causing undue Bullshit..

That picture was sent to me by a customer in New Jersey who told me he wanted one built for him.

He gave me another story of course, 

In any case, I apologize if I didn't recognize Carl Sanders Name but I'm almost 60 years old and some of the new players escape me every now and then.

Plus I work 14 hours a day building guitars answering phones and answering many silly emails,, So I don't get out much.

There is one thing you can be sure of. I own 13 brand names, I make over 400 different models of guitars, many of them are much more complicated to build than that Vee. 

I make guitar bodies & necks under private label for more than 30 other small boutique guitar companies, I have made prototypes for many of the major guitar companies including Gibson & Ibanez, I certainly do not need to pass off other peoples work as my own!!!!
especially something as simple as a Vee.

I am sorry if you thought that but you are wrong...

I thought it was cool looking so I put it up on one of my pages. I have hundreds of pictures on my site like that.

I am sick of sites that only show Fender & Gibson's

I sent you a couple of pictures that were recently taken in my shop of the guitar that we are building.

Everything is done entirely by hand, My Luthiers are all Ex Jackson, Ex BC Rich, Ex Carl Thompson people who are the creme de la creme in this business. That is why we can build almost anything you can throw at us.

Ed


----------



## Kronpox (Aug 16, 2008)

Epic reply

I'm having trouble following his defense here. He's old, he's built a bunch of guitars, and he has other people working for him who have also built a bunch of guitars. So that all means that he didn't take a picture from the KxK site, photoshop off the logo, and try to pass it off as his own design?!


----------



## Elysian (Aug 16, 2008)

so basically, he's building that guitar, without kxk or karl sanders' permission, and making money off it to boot? blatant infringement anybody?


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 16, 2008)

KXK doesn't have the time to deal with this type of bs. It's doubtful anything will come of it.

Ed Roman's a lying sack of shit. We've been thru this. How can you possibly take anything he says seriously.

the one guitar still had KXK on the fucking headstock. SO that little bit was complete bullshit.

Anyways Ed Roman will probably croak in a couple of years anyways. He makes Yngwie look like a anorexic.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 16, 2008)

I was going to order a custom 7 string from ER. Then I started doing the research and found more negative things compared to the good things about his custom work. I would have been another 'uniformed sucker' to his pied piper song. After seeing through his facade, BS, and seeing him for what he really is. I will not even consider buying a pic. 

However i have to give the douche credit. He has shown me some beautiful guitars (of course none of them being his). That being said when Rob and Noodles start taking orders again I will give them my business.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 16, 2008)

^ Good call!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 16, 2008)

hairychris said:


> ^ Good call!





but, holy bump batman!


----------



## Edroz (Sep 16, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> but, holy bump batman!




the last post was only a month ago


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 16, 2008)

Ed Roman= a festering zit on the butt of the industry.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 1, 2009)

The only "luthier" I've ever seen that needs a "internet flamer" page on his site.

Rants - Internet Flamers - Ed Roman Guitars

Funny shit... Funny shit...


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 1, 2009)

1st super bump of 09?


----------



## El Caco (Jan 1, 2009)

It's an Ed Roman sucks thread, bump this shit forever.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow....



The shit has hit the fan.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 1, 2009)

One day, i hope we can get everyone on here in that store, buying "real" ibanez custom shop guitars, only to go and sue him for what ever we can. Im pretty sure ive said it before, but damn, its fast becoming a dream


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 1, 2009)

I think a better way would be to burn the place down while he's inside. Make a good album cover come to think of it


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 1, 2009)

So how many times has he actually been successfully sued?

Loads i would hope...


----------



## ilikes2shred (Jan 1, 2009)

This guy doesn't know what he's talking about. He is the rudest, most condescending, and overall manipulative person I have ever heard of in my life.

What really makes me made is how on his exotic woods page he says he has the largest variety of woods available. I doubt it. He also says that lacewood doesn't sound particularly good, and he is WRONG. I built an entire guitar from lacewood and I can honestly say it is one of my favorite sounding woods....  

He also clearly makes a habit of accusing others of lying and "following what other people do". He should really take a look at himself sometime.

I hope he is sued. And that much worse things happen to him. MUCH WORSE.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

JerkyChid said:


> I think a better way would be to burn the place down while he's inside. Make a good album cover come to think of it


 
well if ever I become a politician I plan to pass a law which allows you to plea he deserved it at court. And Ed Roman definitely deserves it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 1, 2009)

I would sincerely love to curb stomp this guy


----------



## JunkMan (Jan 1, 2009)

he says that BC rich stole the widow design.

didnt Neal Moser design that? or am i thinking of something else?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 1, 2009)

Who cares. Point is: It wasnt him. And he deserves to be punched in the groin for it..













... with a shotgun...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

JunkMan said:


> he says that BC rich stole the widow design.
> 
> didnt Neal Moser design that? or am i thinking of something else?



I think it was Neal. or Bernie and Neal. Im sure it is one Neals site if you wanted to look it up 


And yes Ed Need to go hide in a hole under a nuke plant or something.


----------



## dooredge (Jan 1, 2009)

So whatever did happen w/ this? Those pic links that Chris posted in post #1 of this thread are still active on ER's webserver. I find that odd since it was August when this was discovered and here it is Jan-1-09 and they're still on his server. What up wit dat? He may not actively be pimping the KxK's on his site, but I'd still be pissed that my guitar design, if I were KxK, is still available for viewing on ER's domain.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 1, 2009)

dooredge said:


> So whatever did happen w/ this? Those pic links that Chris posted in post #1 of this thread are still active on ER's webserver. I find that odd since it was August when this was discovered and here it is Jan-1-09 and they're still on his server. What up wit dat? He may not actively be pimping the KxK's on his site, but I'd still be pissed that my guitar design, if I were KxK, is still available for viewing on ER's domain.



Ed "Custom" Built his own "Extenda-Vee" the KxK Karl Sanders one. and I think he stoped posting the K.k. Downing One all together


----------



## El Caco (Jan 1, 2009)

dooredge said:


> So whatever did happen w/ this? Those pic links that Chris posted in post #1 of this thread are still active on ER's webserver. I find that odd since it was August when this was discovered and here it is Jan-1-09 and they're still on his server. What up wit dat? He may not actively be pimping the KxK's on his site, but I'd still be pissed that my guitar design, if I were KxK, is still available for viewing on ER's domain.



Just a reminder to all

Ed's site http://www.edroman.com/guitars/images/KKDV1.jpg
KxK guitars

Ed's site http://www.edroman.com/guitars/images/extenda_Vee.jpg
KxK warriorv


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2009)

This thing needs to be stickied.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 1, 2009)

Done


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> This thing needs to be stickied.


 
In standard guitars


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm surpised Chris didn't stickie this back when HE started it


----------



## CC323 (Jan 4, 2009)

Poly vs Nitro Guitar Finishes - Ed Roman Guitars

The First guitar on this page, the one with the spalted maple top, sure looks like the inlay was ripped off from Sherman Customs. Hmmm....


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

CC323 said:


> Poly vs Nitro Guitar Finishes - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> The First guitar on this page, the one with the spalted maple top, sure looks like the inlay was ripped off from Sherman Customs. Hmmm....



He had a Halo body shot on his site saying that he can o "Sculpted" body work also


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

CC323 said:


> Poly vs Nitro Guitar Finishes - Ed Roman Guitars
> 
> The First guitar on this page, the one with the spalted maple top, sure looks like the inlay was ripped off from Sherman Customs. Hmmm....



nope, actually that inlay was ripped right off of the PRS dragons







there are a bunch more PRS dragon inlays too.



twiztedchild said:


> He had a Halo body shot on his site saying that he can o "Sculpted" body work also



lmao yeah I saw that a while ago, what a fucking joke.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jan 5, 2009)

such a douchebag


----------



## Isan (Jan 5, 2009)

Just read the thread lol , epic pos


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 5, 2009)

His douchebaggary knows no limits.


----------



## Isan (Jan 5, 2009)

Linked to this thread on UG so people can hear this BS.


----------



## Mogwaii (Jan 5, 2009)

So, why does he exist again?


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 5, 2009)

Mogwaii said:


> So, why does he exist again?



Because there are people dumb enough to spend money at his shop.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm really not sure if I'm seeing this right..is he claiming to have made these guitars? Please tell me this is just showing what he can do..because that carved guitar is the exact pic that Halo uses..


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm really not sure if I'm seeing this right..is he claiming to have made these guitars? Please tell me this is just showing what he can do..because that carved guitar is the exact pic that Halo uses..




Yeah, I was also thinking that carved guitar looked very Halo'ish.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm really not sure if I'm seeing this right..is he claiming to have made these guitars? Please tell me this is just showing what he can do..because that carved guitar is the exact pic that Halo uses..





lefty robb said:


> Yeah, I was also thinking that carved guitar looked very Halo'ish.



Yeah itis the same pic halo used for there site just with the neck and headstock cut off the pic. HALO Custom Guitars, Inc. - The finest custom guitars this side of the PECOS

just like h took the pics off the KxK site then tryed to say he made those also


----------



## killiansguitar (Jan 5, 2009)

You know whats funny? Go to google. Type in "Ed Roman", but dont hit search or enter. Read the google suggestions that come up in the tab. Theres one suggestion thats sticks out like a sore thumb...its the suggestion that says:


"ED ROMAN ASSHOLE"

I got a kick out of that one. Funny and true.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should post this here or in the epic Fail thread.


Ed Sings




and does everything But Drums


----------



## lobee (Jan 6, 2009)

killiansguitar said:


> You know whats funny? Go to google. Type in "Ed Roman", but dont hit search or enter. Read the google suggestions that come up in the tab. Theres one suggestion thats sticks out like a sore thumb...its the suggestion that says:
> 
> 
> "ED ROMAN ASSHOLE"
> ...



Now to get to the top of the search page...
Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

lobee said:


> Now to get to the top of the search page...
> Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole



Ill help out... 
Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 6, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Ill help out...
> Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole



Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 6, 2009)

Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed

Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

I LOVE this forum. 

Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## lobee (Jan 6, 2009)

IT LIVES!

Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## Xaios (Jan 6, 2009)

Possibly the saddest thing about Ed Roman is that he has the capability and skill to be an amazing luthier, but chooses to be a bullshit artist instead.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 6, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Possibly the saddest thing about Ed Roman is that he has the capability and skill to be an amazing luthier, but chooses to be a bullshit artist instead.



Ed Roman capatalizim at its worst
Bend over the hard working man for the GREED of the American Dollar.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 6, 2009)

We need an :edroman: smiley


----------



## CC323 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd think that an emoticon of him would qualify as extreme animal pornography under international law...


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

Please, PLEASE. Stop with the "Ed Roman" copy & Pasted 100 times BS


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

Ummmmm..
naaa.. 

Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole Ed Roman asshole


----------



## El Caco (Jan 6, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Please, PLEASE. Stop with the "Ed Roman" copy & Pasted 100 times BS


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> I'm not sure if I should post this here or in the epic Fail thread.
> 
> 
> Ed Sings
> ...




Now to get this back out there.  anyone know Ed Sings?



s7eve said:


>



So, Mod Approved!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

Ill pay you 1 trillion dollars NOT to link ed,s singing..
Ill also throw in a promise not to copy and paste ed roman asshole anymore


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> Ill pay you 1 trillion dollars NOT to link ed,s singing..
> Ill also throw in a promise not to copy and paste ed roman asshole anymore



 "SHOW ME THE MONEY!"


 but he fucked up People are strange and Aqualung


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

I heard ed roman kill "House of the rising sun".
My ears are still bleeding.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 6, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


> I heard ed roman kill "House of the rising sun".
> My ears are still bleeding.



 yeah did you noticed that HE plays EVERYTHING but the drums??


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes i did.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

How in the hell can you fuck up In-Da-Gadda-da-Vida"??


----------



## CC323 (Jan 7, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> How in the hell can you fuck up In-Da-Gadda-da-Vida"??



The question that started a career based on corrupted capitalism that left a trail to a pot of gold and several thousand jelly donuts (leprechaun reference).


----------



## noob_pwn (Jan 7, 2009)

I dont know if anyone picked this up but he has a link on his page to "stolen guitars".
methinks he would have plenty of those, or pictures of


----------



## lobee (Jan 7, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> I dont know if anyone picked this up but he has a link on his page to "stolen guitars".


Does it link you back to his homepage?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

CC323 said:


> The question that started a career based on corrupted capitalism that left a trail to a pot of gold and several thousand jelly donuts (leprechaun reference).



 I haven't seen those movies in a while


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 7, 2009)

Man, this guy comes up more often than a bad cheque. LOL! I'll never forget the quotation of $2500.00 for the 12-string Steinberger bridge and $300.00 for the nut/headpiece a few years back... I'm amazed he's still in business.


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

Ed Roman is a real badass! let this pic make your stomach turn....






Ed is also good at photoshop!




You'll never get me Lucky Charms!





EDIT: and he is a damn pedopile too!!




quote from pic caption: "She was only 16 in this picture 16 will get Ya' 20 but she'd be worth it!!!!"



alright, enough ed roman pics...


----------



## CC323 (Jan 7, 2009)

Korngod said:


> Ed Roman is a real badass! let this pic make your stomach turn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good thing you stopped there, it's a violation of UN treaties to post more than 5 pictures of him at once


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

CC323 said:


> Good thing you stopped there, it's a violation of UN treaties to post more than 5 pictures of him at once






By the way who is that chick?


----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2009)

Christina Applegate


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

Randy said:


> Christina Applegate



what I thought.


----------



## The Munk (Jan 7, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah itis the same pic halo used for there site just with the neck and headstock cut off the pic. HALO Custom Guitars, Inc. - The finest custom guitars this side of the PECOS
> 
> just like h took the pics off the KxK site then tried to say he made those also



Uh,...yeah. We're addressing this issue . I like how you can still see the text cut off, right off of our website. It would be one thing if he produced a counterfeit of our guitar, and posted a pic of his work, but posting pics that he does not have the rights to use? Let alone, he decides to 'front' on a ONE OF A KIND guitar. Seven string to boot. 
BTW, I'll have that guitar at our booth at NAMM next week. Someone please send Ed over to our booth if you see him there. I'd love to ask him, to his face, how long it took to carve.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

The Munk said:


> Uh,...yeah. We're addressing this issue . I like how you can still see the text cut off, right off of our website. It would be one thing if he produced a counterfeit of our guitar, and posted a pic of his work, but posting pics that he does not have the rights to use? Let alone, he decides to 'front' on a ONE OF A KIND guitar. Seven string to boot.
> BTW, I'll have that guitar at our booth at NAMM next week. Someone please send Ed over to our booth if you see him there. I'd love to ask him, to his face, how long it took to carve.



Yeah I let Waylon know about it too. but I wish I could goto NAMM I like that guitar


----------



## Korngod (Jan 7, 2009)

after all the Ed Roman bashing that goes on, id love to see the look on his leprechaun face after that ^^


----------



## El Caco (Jan 7, 2009)

After seeing the many cases of theft, fraud, lies, seeing Ed Roman rip off a member on his first guitar purchase and reading his bullshit legal notice that in his mind gives him the right to steal from others, I don't want Ed Roman to be sued. I would like a judge to come up with a more creative sentence, something like everyone he has ripped off lining up to kick him in the nuts with any footwear of their choice. 

That's something I would love to see, I want to see a youtube vid of someone who has been ripped off by Ed walking up to Ed at NAMM and kicking him in the nuts, preferably with pointed steel capped boots. Damn I have to stop reading his site and stories about him, it makes me mad that he has lived and been allowed to carry on with his shit for so long.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2009)

Didn't somebody here say they were going to kick him in the ass really hard at NAAM?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

s7eve said:


> After seeing the many cases of theft, fraud, lies, seeing Ed Roman rip off a member on his first guitar purchase and reading his bullshit legal notice that in his mind gives him the right to steal from others, I don't want Ed Roman to be sued. I would like a judge to come up with a more creative sentence, something like everyone he has ripped off lining up to kick him in the nuts with any footwear of their choice.
> 
> That's something I would love to see, I want to see a youtube vid of someone who has been ripped off by Ed walking up to Ed at NAMM and kicking him in the nuts, preferably with pointed steel capped boots. Damn I have to stop reading his site and stories about him, it makes me mad that he has lived and been allowed to carry on with his shit for so long.



Yeah I agree man. When I FIRST saw his site I was thinking he was a legitamte guy but then I did a google seach an found out that he was just a D-Bag that rips people off "Hates Asian" made guitars then turns around and build his Own "Romanez" guitars  and even sells those Asian made guitars he hates


----------



## El Caco (Jan 7, 2009)

As a newb I was impressed by his bullshit, one of my early posts here was asking why all the Ed Roman hate. That's why I'm a believer in getting the message out there, fuck knows how many new guitarists have stumbled across his site or worse the Ed Roman Myspace with all the "big name" friends and been raped by him.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 7, 2009)

s7eve said:


> As a newb I was impressed by his bullshit, one of my early posts here was asking why all the Ed Roman hate. That's why I'm a believer in getting the message out there, fuck knows how many new guitarists have stumbled across his site or worse the Ed Roman Myspace with all the "big name" friends and been raped by him.



 I'm glad I didnt know that he ad a myspace when I first started l


----------



## Elysian (Jan 8, 2009)

anyone seen this yet?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

^ Someone ought to shove that guitar you-know-where...




































(for those of you who _dont_ know where: Up his ass. Body first.)

Vote 1: The ed roman smiley:





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/feedback-and-suggestions/75183-edroman-3.htmlhttp://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1332927-post28.html


----------



## budda (Jan 8, 2009)

12 pages and 358 posts of ed roman hate.

hehe.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

^ Dont forget the constant threats of violence/legal action/wishful thinking...


----------



## halsinden (Jan 8, 2009)

what can be done about this, overall?

would a petition be an idea?

H


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> anyone seen this yet?



Yes, he put that up after the KxK pic thing. and is still saying He Designed it 



halsinden said:


> what can be done about this, overall?
> 
> would a petition be an idea?
> 
> H



Probably Nothing


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

If his guitars weren't so shit, you could beat him to death with them..


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> If his guitars weren't so shit, you could beat him to death with them..



that is probably the ONLY thing you could do with his guitars


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, that thing is hideous. 

We should Noodles out to take care of Roman.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> that is probably the ONLY thing you could do with his guitars


 
Feed a hungry woodchipper for a month?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Ed Roman always getting picked on.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Poor Ed Roman always getting picked on.


 

*TAKE IT BACK!!! *


----------



## PlagueX1 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL Internet sarcasm bro.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 8, 2009)

Rick said:


> Man, that thing is hideous.
> 
> We should Noodles out to take care of Roman.



i emailed him already  itd be an epic battle of leprochaun versus circus midget!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i emailed him already  itd be an epic battle of leprochaun versus circus midget!



 why is Noodles a "Circus Midget"??


----------



## noodles (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> anyone seen this yet?



Thanks for the tip off, Adam. Rob is actually talking with a lawyer tomorrow about this. Considering that the design was jointly developed with Karl Saunders, he just got on Nile's shit list.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

noodles said:


> Thanks for the tip off, Adam. Rob is actually talking with a lawyer tomorrow about this. Considering that the design was jointly developed with Karl Saunders, he just got on Nile's shit list.



I hope Rob wins


----------



## Elysian (Jan 8, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> why is Noodles a "Circus Midget"??



a recent post of his  i forget where it was though


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> anyone seen this yet?



Holy shit I hope KxK and Nile come down on Ed hard... This dude is just a fucking dick with a god complex.

Does copy right infringement warrant the death penalty? I hope so


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> a recent post of his  i forget where it was though



 is isnt that Video of him Dancing a Jig is it?


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2009)

noodles said:


> Thanks for the tip off, Adam. Rob is actually talking with a lawyer tomorrow about this. Considering that the design was jointly developed with Karl Saunders, he just got on Nile's shit list.



Game over, Roman. 



Elysian said:


> a recent post of his  i forget where it was though



You don't need a post, look at him. He looks like a circus midget.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope Rob sues the living shit outta that fat bucket of slime. 

Ed Roman... ASSHOLE.


----------



## angus (Jan 9, 2009)

Ed's been sued by a lot of people. He's still around. He's one of the biggest pieces of shit in the business and he deserves everything that should come to him...but it never makes a difference.

The people he's scamming don't have the capital to launch a federal lawsuit- especially one on uncopyrighted design grounds- and he knows it.

It sucks. But he'll probably be around a long time.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

Which leaves all of my uncharacteristically (lol) violent suggestions.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 9, 2009)

See if there's some sort of criminal aspect you can nail him on so that damages are tripled. He hasn't threatened anybody on this issue, has he?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

So i figure these are the only _reasonable_ options we have.



vampiregenocide said:


> curb stomp this guy





Demoniac said:


> he deserves to be punched in the groin for it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Korngod said:


> Ed Roman bashing





Stealthtastic said:


> kick him in the ass really hard at NAAM





Demoniac said:


> ^ Someone ought to shove that guitar you-know-where...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Demoniac said:


> If his guitars weren't so shit, you could beat him to death with them..





Rick said:


> Noodles out to take care of Roman.





Demoniac said:


> Feed a hungry woodchipper for a month





Elysian said:


> epic battle of leprochaun versus circus midget!


----------

